# Did they give me a pregnant cat???



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Is it possible??? 
She was calling when she got here for a few days.
She has never been out since she has been here.
We just moved into a new house and both of these cats have not even attempted to go outdoors...tooo cold and toooo scary.
My Spaz is neutered. 

Will a female still call after she has been mated?
Or am I paranoid???

My 5 year old daughter casually said over her cereal this morning...
"Mom. Tispy is getting fat!"

Either good nutrition is helping her to gain weight
or I have a pregnant cat on my hands. 
She has not been fed y et today and her belly feels kind of firm,
closer to the rib area and not low.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I think a kitty can still call after she has been mated, especially if she is 
still in estrus. This may explain why the previous owners haven't returned 
your calls. 8O

One of my kitties (Shasta) went into season before I was able to have her 
spayed at about 6/7mo old. She will still 'present' her hinny like an in-estrus 
female at times...but I know she was spayed...


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Oh Man........ 

8O


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

That could explain the temperamental behavior too...


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Well.....
I just made an appointment for her to be spayed on Wednesday.
I will have the vet check first...but......hmmmm.....
I know it is a touchy topic.
It would be sad to abort but I cant rightfully bring anymore kittens into the world. I just cant do it. Not with the shelters being FULL. 

My puppy will be getting fixed too. Get them both done at the same time
and just pay the big whompin' vet bill. 8O


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That would be very sad, Dawn. If she was not calling when she got to your house, she came in season after she left the shelter. I hope that's the case.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

I know it is sad... 

It is hard to say for sure if she was when she actually got here
because she stayed in the bathroom for 3 days.
It is a side bathroom and we would have never heard her from there.
Once she was out and about in the house she was calling almost all night
right from the time she was given house rights.

Now I noticed this afternoon almost like she was sticking her back end up at the dog again....so if she is just entering another heat cycle.
That is good. I will be able to tell by Wednesday.

Then she is just gaining weight from being fed good food.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Oh, she could be pregnant if she was calling when she came to you. A female in call will mate but she won't stop calling just because she's been mated. If her normal calling period is say days, she'll call for those 7 days even if she was mated on the second day.

Lets hope she's only well nourished. :wink:


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

I am happy to let everyone know the she indeed kept the family awake all night lastnight Callliiiiiiing....and calling loudly...LOL!!! 
She was trying to escape the house yesterday and this am.
She keeps going to the dogs (they are retarded you know) LOL 
She cant figure out why none of the other animals in this house wont give her a little help with her, ummm, situation! 

So I got her in the carrier right away, she is going to hang out in it
until we leave in about 40 minutes or so.


----------



## lotsofsmoggies (Dec 10, 2007)

How did it go?


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

I am still waiting for them to call me to pick them up after surgery.
My 5 month old pup is being spayed today also.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

How'd it go? Did they both do alright? I hope so!


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

The pup is doing great!!!

The cat is still at the vet....they kept her overnight.
She is doing very well and I am just waiting for them to call me.


----------

